

Building a product without a designer? You’re doing it wrong… - barbarian
https://medium.com/@dylanbaskind/building-a-product-without-a-designer-youre-doing-it-wrong-5408c71a5362

======
ac2u
I'm taking this more as contextual advice depending on the state of the market
you're addressing.

It could be argued that this is less relevant (at first) in an extremely small
SaaS businesses that's targeted at a niche screaming out for a solution to a
problem.

